# George Costanza



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 18, 2013)

Every year, my buddy Jonathan always creates a funny Christmas card.  This year he wanted to be George Costanza.  The problem is, Jonathan is skinny, tall and has a full set of hair.  A little photoshop magic will do it! (plus stuffed shirt)


*A donation has been made in your name to the Human Fund.**Money for People.**Merry Christmas - George Costanza*​




​


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2013)

LOVE the fact that you got those vintage Nike's he's wearing! He's got 'em on in this clip too!


----------



## Granddad (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice work, Robin. 

*Now going to Google to find out who George Costanza is*


----------



## 90foxbox (Dec 19, 2013)

Granddad said:


> *Now going to Google to find out who George Costanza is*



WHAT!?


----------



## Granddad (Dec 19, 2013)

90foxbox said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > *Now going to Google to find out who George Costanza is*
> ...



OK, Back from Google. Not sure if Seinfeld made it to this side of the Atlantic but if it did I never saw it. I certainly don't recall any friends ever saying that they had to rush home to watch it.


----------



## EOV (Dec 19, 2013)

I love the transformation that you shared. Great work.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 19, 2013)

I was hoping for the topless couch pose.

also if you do an Elaine xmas card, post those results too


----------



## jenko (Dec 19, 2013)

LOL this is great! I love the last shot where you show his "transformation" --hilarious! 

Love it love it love it


----------



## Designer (Dec 19, 2013)

Granddad said:


> 90foxbox said:
> 
> 
> > Granddad said:
> ...



Unfortunately for us Americans, it ran for many seasons here.  Essentially, it was "a show about nothing", as Jerry Seinfeld has described it.  But as long as someone was going to watch television anyway, it wasn't bad.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 19, 2013)

i was never a _*huge *_Seinfeld fan, but I think you really nailed this Robin.  nicely done!


----------



## manicmike (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome job. My skill level would never allow me to do that.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 19, 2013)

I immediately thought of the couch shot as well LOL. Nice job none the less.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 19, 2013)

Designer said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > 90foxbox said:
> ...



I have a confession, Two years ago we gave up our TV so I'm out of the picture when it comes to the UK's trash TV (i.e. most TV), too. :blushing:

On the photo, it's really good work, but then Robin has serious skills in this field; have you seen his stuff with his girls? I came across a set of photos on a Facebook link a few days ago from someone totally unconnected with photography and there was a set he'd done and shown on here. I recognised his work (and his girls) immediately.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I was hoping for the topless couch pose.
> 
> also if you do an Elaine xmas card, post those results too



For those unfamiliar with George's couch pose photo....George Costanza couch pose - Google Search

And Elaine's Christmas card??? LOL


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2013)

That is an awesome job!!    

Larry David's humor isn't for everyone but I always liked Seinfeld, and also Curb Your Enthusiasm.   Larry David has said the character of George was made to mirror himself.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 19, 2013)

He's more of a Larry David.


----------



## jfrabat (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  For some of you who have not seen it, here is one from last year.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2013)

"Cousin Eddie" in his bathrobe, emptying his chemical toilet into the Griswold's storm sewer drain...


----------



## binga63 (Dec 20, 2013)

love the conversion....but would have made your friend a little shorter


----------

